

Aichallenge.org Ants Winner Announced - janzer
http://ants.aichallenge.org/

======
janzer
Congratulations to Xathis. Thanks to all the participants for coming out. It's
great to see the effort put into it put to use.

A couple of quick stats, over the course of the open submission period there
were 37378 submissions from 8023 people. 7897 had working submissions going
into the finals. 31532 submissions compiled and passed the basic tests to
count as a successful submission. During the open competition 274043 games
were played and 72287 during the finals.

~~~
bhickey
janzer himself requires a lot of praise for running the competition. Him and
the other admins kept things running smoothly, often at time with what
appeared to be chewing gum and bailing wire. Without their dedication,
persistence and hardwork, the rest of us would have missed out on a lot of
fun.

